# The Savic Royal Suit or the Liberta Explorer cage?



## Jess Of TheFatRatChannel (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey everyone, 
I wanted to buy a larger cage for my rats and was thinking that either of these two will do:

http://www.cagesworld.co.uk/p/Liberta_Explorer_Rat,_Ferret_and_Chinchilla.htm
or
http://www.cagesworld.co.uk/p/Savic_Royal_Suite_95_Double_Small_Animal_Cage_-_Antique.htm

The main problem i have is knowing which splits better. I'd like to keep my females in the top half and males in the bottom and obviously don't want them getting to each other. I've heard that both cages can be split into two but haven't found any information on how it is done. I'd like to know before i purchase either of them. 
Another thing is, could i please know any of your experiences with either of these cages i believable they are UK versions of the critter nation but the explorer cost a lot less than the savic royal suite and is roughly the same size! Why is this? 

Thanks in advance for any help,

Jess


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

They are the same size, but the SRS comes with metal trays and the explorer with plastic ones. However, both are very shallow so unless you plan on using fleece you will probably need to get new trays, a tub to sit in the bottom or a guard around the trays.
Apparently SRSs are more sturdy as well although I have no issues in stability with my explorer.
If you've got the money I say go with SRS, their resale value is excellent if nothing else, but the explorer is just as good IMO and if you're using fleece then easier too.
Not sure about splitting- if you get trays made then they obvious solution is to have both trays made the same, without the hole. But if you don't get new trays then there's a way of fixing the ladder but I'm not entirely sure on how to do that.


----------



## Jess Of TheFatRatChannel (Jan 31, 2013)

Maltey said:


> They are the same size, but the SRS comes with metal trays and the explorer with plastic ones. However, both are very shallow so unless you plan on using fleece you will probably need to get new trays, a tub to sit in the bottom or a guard around the trays.
> Apparently SRSs are more sturdy as well although I have no issues in stability with my explorer.
> If you've got the money I say go with SRS, their resale value is excellent if nothing else, but the explorer is just as good IMO and if you're using fleece then easier too.
> Not sure about splitting- if you get trays made then they obvious solution is to have both trays made the same, without the hole. But if you don't get new trays then there's a way of fixing the ladder but I'm not entirely sure on how to do that.



Thanks, i do use fleece and my rats are litter trained so the shallow trays aren't a problem. I was wondering though, do your rats chew the plastic trays in their explorer? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Mine don't personally but there are rats that do. If you're using fleece though it's not as big a deal. Even if they do there are always alternatives. 
In your case I'd go for the explorer.


----------



## Jess Of TheFatRatChannel (Jan 31, 2013)

That's what i was thinking, the money i save can go towards toys and vet bills.  Thanks for the help


----------



## Delphine du Ponant (Jan 23, 2013)

I have two SRS, I've bought the first four years ago, and quality of this cage is just great. I've bought the second recently, in december, and it's a deception for me... the quality is not the same than there are some years... the floors are in a very thin plastic, welds and painting are shoddy... The ancien pattern is great and indestructible, but now they lowered the quality so I think it's a lot expensive for what is it.


Sorry if I'm not very understandable, I speak just a little bit english.


----------

